# Worst Game Ever



## kyektulu (Feb 12, 2006)

*I have just realised that we have a 'best game ever' thread and not a worst game ever one, naturally I had to create one.

Here goes:

**Cat woman

Crazy Taxi

Dragon Rage

Disgaea- hour of darkness

Eternal Ring

Myth and Magic...

I will probably think of more.
*


----------



## Rane Longfox (Feb 13, 2006)

Depends. Single player or Multiplayer? Multiplayer Crazy Taxi took up days of fun a few summers ago?

Urm... Myst. All of them. Absolutely terrible games. I hang my head in shame and say that I actually finished one of them...


----------



## kyektulu (Feb 13, 2006)

*Any game, any genre, any console, any format...

Just things that was below your expectations... the kind of game you regret wasting hours of your precious life on or couldnt bring yourself to play after the initial attempt. 
General crap really Rane.*


----------



## HieroGlyph (Feb 13, 2006)

Minesweeper!

I regret wasting so many mindless hours playing that game...

Wait! No I dont 

I have a large pile of games that I'd consider 'baaad', only because I actually spent money on them and they didnt captivate me... I mean, if I have spent time learning how to play a game (in my opinion learnt how to play) and the game doesnt give me something in return after another hour... Well, thats one bad game. Definitely bad if I never pick it up again... Maybe I was a sucker for those reviews and didnt know what I myself would truly appreciate 

Theme Park.
Battleship Galactica.
Earth 2150.

Of course, some games take ages to grow on you. Ive thought many another game was terrible till I bashed my head on it for a while...


----------



## kyektulu (Feb 19, 2006)

*I really dislike the Grand Theft Auto games, mindless violence.

A game designed around stealing and killing. 
*shakes head* 
Terrible.*


----------



## Dead Riverdragon (Feb 19, 2006)

In what way is it worse than your average rpg? It involves less killing and probably no more stealing, when you think about all that chest looting that goes on. It's more overt, but how is that less execrable just because it's not sugar coated?


----------



## McMurphy (Feb 19, 2006)

*Move over Atari's ET*

The worse game I have ever played and/or had the misfortune to own is Superman 64 for the Nintendo 64.  No contest.

The game, based off of the animated series on the Warner Brothers cable network, taunted and teased gaming and comic book fans for nearly a year as they continuelly pushed back its release date.

What fans got in the end was a bitter, sick joke. The 3D graphics looked like the forgotten scraps left over from a better game's editing room. The enviroments were bleak, simple, and nonengaging...not to mention terribly flawed. So much so that a player, when shifting just right (wrong?) in any corner, could get stuck behind the scenery, which, of course, resulted in many resets. To make matters worse, the controls were unresponsive at best; utterly against the player any other time. Players even had to earn Superman's powers, which were always quickly used up soon afterwards.

The E.T. Atari 2600 game is fashioned to be the worse game in video gaming history, but I really do believe Superman 64 now holds the "alien of shame" award.

Take a look at gamespot's review of the game.  It is a good example of how the industry received it.  http://www.gamespot.com/n64/adventure/superman64/review.html


----------



## sanityassassin (Feb 19, 2006)

the worst game I've played has to be resident evil dead aim a poor first/third player shootem up. I loved the previous outings but this was just so poor even taking it cautiously I completed it in an hour and 20 minutes then ran through it on a harder level in half an hour far too short and a let down to the series 

As for minesweeper what a great game to play to while away a couple of hours

other poor games 

Doom - unweildy and boring imho don't know what the fuss was about
soliders of fortune- had a choice between 2 games picked this and how I regretted it


----------



## kyektulu (Feb 19, 2006)

Dead Riverdragon said:
			
		

> In what way is it worse than your average rpg? It involves less killing and probably no more stealing, when you think about all that chest looting that goes on. It's more overt, but how is that less execrable just because it's not sugar coated?



*I think there is a vast difference between an RPG which involves killing and in some games thievery and a game like GTA.
For one thing an RPG is based in a fantasy world a player can engage in the game and leave that world behind. You cant do that with a game based around a modern city.
I think the reason that this game annoys me the most is that it is glamourising violence, thievery and thuggery.
I often go into a video game store and see perents with children who are obviously way under 18 begging for a game that is age restricted as it is violent and brutal or because you can have sex in it. Often the casheer brings the content to the perants attention and 75% of them just shrug it off saying ''thats the world today'' WTF is that except damn irresponsibility!

I even read that the Los Angeles attorney's office has sued the makers of ''Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas'' for alledgedy hiding pornographic material inside the video game.*


----------



## Quokka (Feb 20, 2006)

sanityassassin said:
			
		

> the worst game I've played has to be resident evil dead aim a poor first/third player shootem up. I loved the previous outings but this was just so poor even taking it cautiously I completed it in an hour and 20 minutes then ran through it on a harder level in half an hour far too short and a let down to the series
> 
> As for minesweeper what a great game to play to while away a couple of hours
> 
> ...


 
I'm sorry I know this is all our own opinion and I know it's dated now but did you play doom in '93? Still I'm seriously biased by rose coloured glasses syndrom, I probably enjoyed Doom more than any other FPS  .

For me, Twisted Metal 3 is way up there, had heaps of fun playing the first two with friends on the PS1, then they sold the rights to another developer. It didn't make it to oz so I imported it, we got about 2 games into it before it was canned, I spent a further 30 minutes on my own later looking for redeeming features before I too had to admit defeat.

There was a game hammer _something or other, _where you were controlling a drilling station or something,that I remember from the commodore 64, fair enough it was an early example of a managment sim but I came across it once on an emulation site and it seems like there was a hell of alot of people like me who had no idea what the hell you were meant to be doing!


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Feb 21, 2006)

I'm quite fortunate I suppose, in that I don't remember bad games very much, so it was a real struggle to try and remember one!

I suppose for me a game I can remember renting out and taking back about 20 minutes after I played it was "The Getaway" - horrible control system, truly awful cocker-nee accents and dumb 'plot'.

I'm sure there's other rubbish games, but that's the first one I can think of.


----------



## Mulch (Feb 21, 2006)

WWF for the commodore amiga

You could be either  Hulk Hogan, the ultimate warrior or The British Bulldog, it was crap


----------



## Jason_Taverner (Feb 21, 2006)

kyektulu said:
			
		

> I think there is a vast difference between an RPG which involves killing and in some games thievery and a game like GTA.
> For one thing an RPG is based in a fantasy world a player can engage in the game and leave that world behind. You cant do that with a game based around a modern city.
> I think the reason that this game annoys me the most is that it is glamourising violence, thievery and thuggery.
> I often go into a video game store and see perents with children who are obviously way under 18 begging for a game that is age restricted as it is violent and brutal or because you can have sex in it. Often the casheer brings the content to the perants attention and 75% of them just shrug it off saying ''thats the world today'' WTF is that except damn irresponsibility!
> ...


 
its a game it isn't real its fun but no one in their right mind would go out and do the things that you do in the game it is set in fantasy world its a game, the whole thing is a work of fantasy like a film a book or a RPG, its not real. I play it but I not going to do a drive by or rob someone or become a crime kingpin. As you are not going to venture into a dungeon and slay a dragon. It is a complete work of fantasy. It is rated 18 as it should be and I am a adult so it is my choice if some parent doesn't restrict the child it doesn't mean the game is wrong it is clear what the target age for the player is so it is not the fault of the game designer or the store that sells it as long as they are aware of the age of the person who buys it


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Feb 21, 2006)

kyektulu said:
			
		

> For one thing an RPG is based in a fantasy world a player can engage in the game and leave that world behind. You cant do that with a game based around a modern city. [/quote]
> 
> All computer games are fantasy. Whether you're pretending to be a wizard slaying a dragon or a mafia crime boss trying to 'off' the competition.
> 
> ...


----------



## bendoran (Feb 22, 2006)

worst game of all time is NWO on pc, or new world order.  A first person shooter that holds the record for quickest unistall ever in my house.  Within twenty seconds of play i knew it was the worst game of all time!!!  it starts in this bland environment that took ages to load(my pc is fast dammit!!) and you immeadiatly get shot in the head by someone you cant see.  repeat once just to check, then delete

other notable crap titles include custers last stand(check that one out for a laugh) et, kick off, driv3r.


----------



## wildbill333 (Mar 7, 2006)

There was never anything wrong with crazy taxi it was just misunderstood.
you want a real bad game  play sheep for the ps1. it is so boring and repetetive.


----------



## kyektulu (Mar 8, 2006)

Winters_Sorrow said:
			
		

> People will always try and pin the blame on media as it's an easy target Certainly easier than tackling the root causes of crime, alienation & poverty.


*
I certainly do not pin all of the blame for the current state of society is on the media, yes I do believe they are guilty of many things but, at the end of the day,  they only give the public what they want to see.

However I do agree with you that blaming the media for our problems is a hell of alot easier than tackling the way things are.
Sadly I cannot see things changing on that front.

Anyway back to the games...

I just cannot bring myself to carry on playing the Tony Hawks game, im not nomination it for the worst game ever, just complaining that I cant do it.*


----------



## RaymondOwnzU (Mar 11, 2006)

i didnt like those either


----------



## Aes (Mar 29, 2006)

Big Rigs:  Over the Road Racing.  Anyone who's ever played it would know that it fails harder than pretty much anything else out there.  I can't post links yet, but if you google "big rigs" and go to the first result, you'll get a good idea about the (and I use the word loosely) game.


----------



## direghost (Mar 29, 2006)

Bugs Bunny: Rabbit Rampage comes to mind.  But I doubt anyone else even remembers it.  I also hated Superman 64 A Lot.  But I seem to remember the worst game on the NES was Total Recall, a game that even in my youth I couldn't stand.


----------



## Marky Lazer (Mar 29, 2006)

Terminator 2 on the Game Boy! I never got past the first level...


----------



## polymath (Mar 29, 2006)

Rise Of The Robots - the worst game ever, full stop.
Shaq Fu ran it close, though.
Come to think of it, there were plenty of Ocean software games that were about as enjoyable as being battered senseless with a sock full of fifty-pence pieces. The Ocean ethos consisted of getting movie franchises and re-imagining them as a slice of silicon death. The simple expedient of printing 'Hey Kids! It's Jurassic!' on the side of their 'games' could boost sales by up to ten million percent. 'Addams Family Values' leaps to mind, sadly before my mental firewall can react. That just lost me 13,000 brain cells.
I was paid to play many of those games...I can assure you that payment was the only possible inducement.

Anyway none of them was as bad as Rise Of The Robots. In a department thoroughly anaesthetised to gaming cack, that one aroused hatred, fury and weeping in equal measure.


----------



## Prefx (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: Move over Atari's ET*



			
				McMurphy said:
			
		

> The worse game I have ever played and/or had the misfortune to own is Superman 64 for the Nintendo 64. No contest.
> 
> The game, based off of the animated series on the Warner Brothers cable network, taunted and teased gaming and comic book fans for nearly a year as they continuelly pushed back its release date.
> 
> What fans got in the end was a bitter, sick joke. The 3D graphics looked like the forgotten scraps left over from a better game's editing room. The enviroments were bleak, simple, and nonengaging...not to mention terribly flawed. So much so that a player, when shifting just right (wrong?) in any corner, could get stuck behind the scenery, which, of course, resulted in many resets. To make matters worse, the controls were unresponsive at best; utterly against the player any other time. Players even had to earn Superman's powers, which were always quickly used up soon afterwards.


 
Yeah. I had more fun trying to find all the bugs than actually playing the game.


----------



## Tyranus (Apr 3, 2006)

Now I played and indeed owned Superman 64. It was horrible, I do believe a large chunk of the "game" consisted of flying through hoops (which you couldn't do, lovely controls) and throwing robots at other robots. Also, it has been a while, but I do believe you could be shot to death.


----------



## Aes (Apr 3, 2006)

How about we add an old NES game to the list--King's Knight.  It was one of Squaresoft's first games, and unlike Final Fantasy, it was made of failure.

Anyone have the misfortune of playing it besides me?


----------



## Quokka (Apr 3, 2006)

Bringing in movie to game conversions is a bit like shooting fish in a barrel but one just has to be mentioned, it's so bad that it's become infamous.

_E.T._ for the Atari 2600 (1982). This game was made in 5 weeks! In order to meet the christmas rush and is cited as being, atleast a factor in the video game crash that followed in 1983 (sidetrack: apparently there was a crash, though it may have been more a shift, Atari died, but 82 was the year the commodore 64 was released and lets face it that was as much console as PC). Atari produced five million _E.T._ cartridges, and according to Atari's then-president and CEO, "nearly all of them came back." 

There was an urban legand that after being unable to give it away Atari burried millions of _E.T_. cartridges in New Mexico, most sites now seem to agree it was true. A shockingly bad game developed from even worse business decisions. 

And Double Dragon and Street Fighter were both horrendous... not the classic games but the games based on the movies based on the games.


----------



## McMurphy (Apr 3, 2006)

It seems that superhero gaming adaptions have a long history of being complete embarrassments because another game I would like to add to this raspberry list is the original Marvel's X-Men game on the NES.

Oddly enough, the X-Men Legends games are rooted out of the same gameplay but, from what I have heard, done in a successful manner.  Not the Marvel's X-Men game, however.  It was a horrible attempt at applying the Gauntlet formula of gameplay to a roster of X-Men characters.  

The graphics were bad, the levels hardly made sense, and, in a warped sense of justice, it even made sure to mutilate the Danger Room in the process.

Judge for yourself.  Click the below link to play an emulated version of the game that doesn't need to be downloaded:

Marvel's X-Men


----------



## Rahl Windsong (May 13, 2006)

Worst PC game I ever played was a game called Star Trek First Contact and it was not based on the movie with that title. This was a game title made before the STTNG movies and it was all the original crew, Kirk, Spock, McCoy, etc. Basically the game started out where you get some message directing you to a planet and you set course but are told to go only full impulse speed due to some passengers who would find warp speed against their religion or something like that. 

Anyway the game was so lame if you ignored those passengers and did warp to your destination you could actually complete the game in 15 minutes or less. The entire part about traveling slow, which had no effect on said passengers or any effect on the end game, was only in there so that the game took longer then 15 minutes to complete. I guess the designers expected you to go play a real game and wait for their game to complete on its own time.

Rahl


----------



## Void Dragon (May 13, 2006)

The worst game ever, is called 'Flikken: de achtervolging' (translation Cops: the pursuit), and was happily only released in the Flemish part of Belgium

It got a score of 15/100 in PC Gameplay, and that's the lowest score ever...
The second lowest ever, was somewhere in the forties...


----------



## pokernut951 (May 17, 2006)

Anybody ever play Rocko's Modern Life for the SNES. Oh man, you basically had to get Spunky (Rocko's Dog) from point A to point B with only using contraptions and whatnot around you to get him there.  Spunky walks so slow and if you make a mistake it'll take you 15 min. to get back to where he was.  It took me 5 hours to get him almost to the end of level 2 before I got so aggravated that I almost broke something.


----------



## StanuUp12 (Jun 3, 2006)

I dont know bout yall but i liked Craxy Taxi. It was preety kool. It wasnt Halo 2 kool but it was alright. I spent atleast two hours playing it. Now a really bad game would be All Star Baseball 2002. Now I love sports games, but this one was just a waste of money. It took like almost 10 minutes for the game to load after each time u got an out. And that was just BS.


----------



## sonofstan (Jun 6, 2006)

A game called Robot wars on the sega megadrive/Genesis It was a 2 player beat em up with big, slow, clunky, stupid looking robots. If that wasn't bad enough there was only six to choose from. God i hated that game. In fact i hated my eyes for seeing it.


----------



## cyphus4 (Jul 21, 2006)

That is difficult question... there is just so many horrible games ive played in my 21 years. After much thought and consideration, I recount the WORST game ever as - Bubsy 3D (it may be Bugsy 3D). The game had crude controls, a horrible save usage, and too few polygons, even for an early Playstation game. The artwork was pathetic as well.

Couple of others made it difficult, I wanted to say Gothic II for the PC, but I couldn't resist Bubsy 3D. I've also always despised the King of Fighters series, to me it feels like the controls are sluggish, guess its just cuz im used to Streetfighter.


----------



## star.torturer (Jul 21, 2006)

harry poter 1 (PC) for me


----------



## jof (Jul 21, 2006)

Toonstruck for the PC, its like a riddle game where you have to solve things (obviously) and it was really hard.



			
				Wiki said:
			
		

> In _Toonstruck_, Drew Blanc is an animator and original creator of the _Fluffy Fluffy Bun Bun Show_, but in reality the many cute talking rabbits that star in the show sicken him. His self-revered creation, Flux Wildly, a wise-talking and sarcastic purple animal, has been denied the chance of starring in his own show. Drew's boss, Sam Schmaltz (played by Ben Stein), sets him the task of coming up with an idea of a new character to star in the _Fluffy Fluffy Bun Bun Show_ by the next morning. The depressed animator nods off before coming up with this new character, suffering from an acute lack of inspiration. Waking up early in the morning by his television coming on, Drew is sucked into the television as it displays the _Fluffy Fluffy Bun Bun Show_, the cartoon world he created becoming his reality.


----------



## Saranalos (Aug 13, 2006)

> Big Rigs: Over the Road Racing. Anyone who's ever played it would know that it fails harder than pretty much anything else out there. I can't post links yet, but if you google "big rigs" and go to the first result, you'll get a good idea about the (and I use the word loosely) game.


 
You stole my worst game ever... Like you were then, I cannot post links now. It is really terrible. But I must say reading the review had me in hysterics.


----------



## KSeriphyn (Aug 16, 2006)

Chronicles of the Sword.  Was way too easy, with too much dialouge and barely any action.


----------



## Joel007 (Aug 16, 2006)

barbie goes shopping?


----------



## KSeriphyn (Aug 16, 2006)

Joel007 said:
			
		

> barbie goes shopping?


My niece has that, such a girlie-girls game.  Get to go to all the malls and dress up, and after a while of mindless playtime you'll probably be speaking like a Barbie too.

Seriously, totally agree with the choice.

xx

KS


----------



## Thadlerian (Aug 16, 2006)

Aes said:
			
		

> Big Rigs:  Over the Road Racing.  Anyone who's ever played it would know that it fails harder than pretty much anything else out there.  I can't post links yet, but if you google "big rigs" and go to the first result, you'll get a good idea about the (and I use the word loosely) game.


Make sure to watch the video as well, it's there along with the review. The guy's reactions are hilarious.


----------



## Crymic (Aug 16, 2006)

I wish I could add in a bad game I've played but I haven't ; ;
I'm pretty picky when it comes to games I've played.. 

But there is Vandal hearts 2 for ps1.. horrible graphics and feel to the game. Nothing like the first one which was great.


----------



## Joel007 (Aug 17, 2006)

KSeriphyn said:
			
		

> My niece has that, such a girlie-girls game. Get to go to all the malls and dress up, and after a while of mindless playtime you'll probably be speaking like a Barbie too.
> 
> Seriously, totally agree with the choice.
> 
> ...


 
Oh dear... I thought I'd made that up...


----------



## Rahl Windsong (Aug 22, 2006)

I think I have to add Bethesda's latest in the Elder Scrolls series, Oblivion. This game world is very beautiful, perhaps the most beautuful game world I have ever seen. The only problem is that it must have taken them (Bethesda) so long to make the world so pretty that they forgot to make a game and instead just walked you through the storyline making the whole thing seem like some interactive movie. Perhaps after having made such a beautiful world they were afraid that some players might get lost or something? Heaven forbid you could get lost in an RPG...

I was astonished to see that I had completed the main storyline and my character had only reached level 4. I asked in their forums about this and I was told that the game scales all monsters to your level so it is possible to complete the game without gaining any levels at all.

Also the final battle I found to be yet another opportunity to watch the story unfold as the Emperor killed the boss at the end. Lame to say the least.

Rahl


----------



## Crymic (Aug 22, 2006)

Rahl Windsong said:
			
		

> I think I have to add Bethesda's latest in the Elder Scrolls series, Oblivion.


Did you try the Dark Brotherhood quest out? It's really great.


----------



## Jaggy Jai (Oct 12, 2006)

kyektulu said:
			
		

> *I really dislike the Grand Theft Auto games, mindless violence.*
> 
> *A game designed around stealing and killing. *
> **shakes head* *
> *Terrible.*


 
It could be said that this is a form of honesty, people doing as they please, expressing their real selves?


----------



## Green (Oct 12, 2006)

Plus, you could say that almost all games are based on stealing and killing. FPS and RPG ones, anyway.

GTA games are great. It's the kind of thing you'd never do in real life, but you can have harmless fun while doing them in a virtual world. There's always some morons who can't tell the difference, but they probably shouldn't be allowed to play any games at all, or watch any films, etc.


----------



## YoYo (Oct 13, 2006)

Yeah, the last are great but I really hate 1 and 2 but probably because I played 3 first, they have nothing to do with each other (the gameplay etc., not the plot)


----------



## Paige Turner (Oct 13, 2006)

Sorry. I'm about a million years old, and I've never gamed much. I understand that  RPG is a Role Playing Game, (isn't it?) but can someone enlighten me as to the meanings of FPS and GTA? 

Sorry to derail the thread. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Aes (Oct 13, 2006)

FPS = First person shooter.  You know, like Doom, Quake, Unreal Tournament, and all the other dime-a-dozen games where you run around in a first person view, blowing everyone and everything to smithereens.

GTA isn't a type of game, it's just short for Grand Theft Auto.  People piss and moan about how horrible all the games in the GTA series are, because you can steal cars, (even while someone is driving them!) beat people up/run them over, shoot cops, and generally do whatever you want.  GTA gets a bad rep because, apparently, some people can't tell the difference between a video game and real life.


----------



## Paige Turner (Oct 15, 2006)

Thanks, Aes,

Now I'm 75% more conversant in video gamery. In case it ever comes up.


----------



## Saltheart (Oct 26, 2006)

Superman 64 and ET are the worst games ever, followed closely by Big Rigs.


----------



## Ian SCD Officer (Oct 29, 2006)

Has anyone here played the game: Star Wars Epidoe 1: The Phantom Menace?

It was a game for the Playstation 1; obviously based on the movie. It was absolutely horrible. The graphics sucked, the voice acting was laughable, the plotline was inconsistent, a truly terrible game if there ever was one.

It had so many flaws I can't even begin to count them. Plus it had Jar Jar Binks in it, who is even more annoying than he is in the movie. Darth Maul was a joke, his voice acting was probably the worst. 

The scenery wasn't that good. And don't get me started on the cruddy weapons.

A poor excuse for a Star Wars game.


----------



## McMurphy (Nov 9, 2006)

*MSN Report:  What?  There wasa way to make Smurfette nude????*

A report spelling out the ten worse games gauged by poll results was posted on msn.com, and it was accompanied with an article.

The article can be found here.

Without reciting too much of the article, here is the top ten worse games of all time according to msn.com:

*1. E.T. (Atari, 1982)*

*2. Super Columbine Massacre RPG (Danny Ledonne, 2005)

**3. Custer's Revenge (Mystique, 1982)*

*4. Daikatana (Eidos Interactive, 2000)

**5. Pac-Man (Atari, 1981)*

*6. Smurf Rescue (Coleco, 1982)

**7. Shaq Fu (Electronic Arts, 1994)

**8. Make My Video (Digital Pictures, 1992)*

*9. Prince of Persia: Warrior Within (Ubisoft, 2004)

**10. Elf Bowling (NStorm, 2005)*


----------



## BookStop (Nov 9, 2006)

*Re: MSN Report:  What?  There wasa way to make Smurfette nude????*



McMurphy said:


> *5. Pac-Man (Atari, 1981)*


 
Hey - I loved Pac-Man! It was right up there with Q-Bert.

Worse game ever: Dr. Mario N64


----------



## McMurphy (Nov 9, 2006)

*Re: MSN Report:  What?  There wasa way to make Smurfette nude????*



BookStop said:


> Hey - I loved Pac-Man! It was right up there with Q-Bert.
> 
> Worse game ever: Dr. Mario N64



I feel your pain.  Reading the article, I realized they were bashing the port quality to the 2600 instead of the game franchise itself.  Still, knocking Pac-Man is fighting words in my book....


----------



## Paige Turner (Nov 9, 2006)

Hee hee hee! I can't stop laughing about the game called "Elf Bowling." Is it really what it sounds like? Why do I get the feeling there's a Marketing guy out there handing out resumés right now?



Pfffft! Hahahahahaha! Elf Bowling! Hahahaha! This is killing me!


----------



## BookStop (Nov 9, 2006)

Paige Turner said:


> Hee hee hee! I can't stop laughing about the game called "Elf Bowling." Is it really what it sounds like? Why do I get the feeling there's a Marketing guy out there handing out resumés right now?
> 
> 
> 
> Pfffft! Hahahahahaha! Elf Bowling! Hahahaha! This is killing me!


 
For Paige's viewing pleasure.

Welcome to NStorm


----------



## Joel007 (Nov 10, 2006)

Elf bowling is the one the best games ever. 2 players on one computer? hours of entertainment.


----------



## Scott (Nov 12, 2006)

I would have to say that the absolutely worst games ever would have E.T. or Custard's Revenge.....you guys should already know why.


----------



## Faceless Woman (Nov 29, 2006)

Eternal Ring, Shadow of Memories and anything based on a tv show / movie. All c***.
I spent twenty quid on eternal ring. What a rip-off.


----------



## mightymem (Nov 30, 2006)

Deathtrap Dungeons
Vampire Hunter D (This game was about a half vampire hunter who had a demoned in his hand that could speak, his hand had a little face and use to speak to him, It bought a whole new meaning to the saying "speak to the hand because the face is not listening"

Both games were on the Playstation and were so rubbish


----------



## Ahdkaw (Nov 30, 2006)

Oh the msn pollsters were so close!

Prince of Persia: Warrior Within was a dire game! Awful graphics, really bad controls, and just dull. I'm glad I got it as an Xmas gift and so didn't pay for it. Perhaps I'll give it away to charity, let some other poor sucker have it.


----------



## Rrogjenks (Jan 10, 2007)

My personal worst is Bubsy 3D for the PlayStation. I'm not sure if any of you have ever played any of the games in the Bubsy series, but they were never that fun anyway and three dimensions only made this one worse.

I didn't play the game very much-- just enough to discover that your objective in each level is apparently to collect all the jewel thingies. No time limit, and brain-dead enemies. That sounds at least bearable, but the voiceover instructions were so annoying that I just couldn't do it.


----------



## stellspalfie (Jan 11, 2007)

Recently bought Sensible Soccer for the Playstaion2, expecting something bigger and better than the original...ended up downloading the original on the PC and playing that. Hang your head in shame Mr PS2 games developer man, beaten by a game made over 10 years ago.


----------



## Lenny (Jan 11, 2007)

In comparison to FFX, X-2 is awful. Following 3 girls digging up spheres? I watched my friend bomb through 5 chapters in a day, and it wasn't too bad, but when you come to play it... eugh. And I hate the dress sphere set up. Customising 6 characters, each greatly different to the next, is a lot more fun than customising three characters 7 times... each exactly the same.

As a standalone game it probably isn't all that bad, especially if it's the first FF game you've played. But as a sequel? Eugh.


Spyro for the PS1? Brilliant! Wonderful! Amazing! I got a PS1 when I was 7, and with it came Spyro the Dragon. I got Spyro 2 when it came out. Same applies with Spyro 3. 10 years later I'll still sit and play them for days.

Then we get to the PS2 versions. What's this? Shock horror! Insomniac sold Spyro! Any Spyro game that has not been developed by Insomniac is awful, in my book. Not simply because it's not an Insomniac game, but because it's been kiddified. Why take such a good game, and change the whole game engine?! I tried to trade Spyro: Enter the Dragonfly in to Game about a year ago... they came back and told me they could give me 50p for it. I readily accpeted it and left the shop 50p richer.


----------



## Joel007 (Jan 13, 2007)

E-bay is the answer, there's always someone willing to buy other people's trash. 
Amazing what you can get for something that's worthless, especially since if you set up a "buy it now" at a ludicrous price, people will bid higher


----------



## HappyHippo (Jan 14, 2007)

Lenny said:


> Spyro for the PS1? Brilliant! Wonderful! Amazing! I got a PS1 when I was 7, and with it came Spyro the Dragon. I got Spyro 2 when it came out. Same applies with Spyro 3. 10 years later I'll still sit and play them for days.
> 
> Then we get to the PS2 versions. What's this? Shock horror! Insomniac sold Spyro! Any Spyro game that has not been developed by Insomniac is awful, in my book. Not simply because it's not an Insomniac game, but because it's been kiddified. Why take such a good game, and change the whole game engine?! I tried to trade Spyro: Enter the Dragonfly in to Game about a year ago... they came back and told me they could give me 50p for it. I readily accpeted it and left the shop 50p richer.


 
total agreement, there. 

We got the NEW, IMPROVED Spyro that came out in november for my daughter, and it was unplayable! And it has Elijah Wood as the voice... ewwww.... but the levels don't flow, and the sense of humour's gone, and it's not cute anymore, and the things you flame all have these annoyingly saccharine names like 'Fangfur Treetwisty', or whatever.

We took it to game the following day, they'd changed their returns policy (we didn't see the sign) and we got £7.50 trade in on a game we paid £29 for, and played for two hours! Swinebag shop!

the absolute worst game I've ever played is Oddworld: Abe's exodus. The graphics are ok, but the play itself is repetetive, and the sound effects make me want to go and torture bunnies. And, I'm not a 13-yr-old boy (or my husband) and blowing up farts to kill villains does not make me laugh!   (The Abe they brought out for the gameboy was worse than rubbish, too)


----------



## Lenny (Jan 14, 2007)

Now I quite enjoyed Oddworld... might be because I was a thriteen year old boy, but I thought it was quite fun.  Maybe not the blowing up farts (I didn't get that far ), but the whole stealth factor.


----------



## HappyHippo (Jan 14, 2007)

it just was a bit of same rubbish, different level kind of game. the first one was better.


----------



## Lenny (Jan 14, 2007)

I never played the first one, though I saw bits of it at a friends house.


----------



## conradbrean (Jan 17, 2007)

One that comes to mind is the awful "pokemon world" for the pc. If you happen to have had the 3do system from panasonic, then a good bet on worst game ever is "plumbers don't wear ties."


----------



## dane78 (Jan 19, 2007)

Have played numerous stupid games, but the name that comes to mind now is 'Serious Sam'


----------



## Aes (Jan 21, 2007)

Here's one for you:  Bokosuka Wars.  I was sifting through my nes rom folder and found this rotting inside, so I gave it a spin in the emulator.  The graphics and sound are horrible (see the site for details) even by nes standards, and the music is about 10-15 seconds long and on repeat the entire time.  The play control will make you recoil in disgust, and the randomness of battles is just outright annoying.  It's so badly coded, too--the screen will flicker once every half second, and that's when you & the enemy both can move around on the map.  Battles are a random win/lose, and there is no cointinue, so if your "main character" dies, you get a big, fat, rubbed-in-your-face game over and have to start from the very beginning.

I should delete this game, but because it's so bad, part of me wants to keep it.


----------



## Kaylo Mizuri (Jan 26, 2007)

Twin Caliber
Underworld
The Crow (psx)
Driver (it's just a gta wannabe)
The Sims (it's not even a proper game)
Any final fantasy game after 9. (apart from 11)
can't think of anything alse, I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Joel007 (Jan 26, 2007)

dane78 said:


> Have played numerous stupid games, but the name that comes to mind now is 'Serious Sam'


 
Serious Sam is a great game  Its practically a parody of other first person shooters (doom and duke nukem come to mind), and it's just generally _fun_.
Especially when there are 2 players in co-op fleeing from an army of miniature bulls


----------



## Thor_Doomhammer (Feb 5, 2007)

kyektulu said:


> *I really dislike the Grand Theft Auto games, mindless violence.*
> 
> *A game designed around stealing and killing. *
> **shakes head* *
> *Terrible.*


 
I agree. Also, I must submit that Barbie's Horse Adventure is pretty bad as well. Yes, that is a real game.


----------



## Lenny (Feb 5, 2007)

I've never played it, I don't particularly want to play it, and I never will play it:

*Little Britain: The Video Game*, anyone?


----------



## Talysia (Feb 6, 2007)

Little Britain, the video game?  I'll second that.  I can't think of a worse premise for a game, even for a tv tie-in...


----------



## Aes (Feb 6, 2007)

Thor_Doomhammer said:


> I agree. Also, I must submit that Barbie's Horse Adventure is pretty bad as well. Yes, that is a real game.



Pretty much every game based on a franchise that didn't originate in the video game market is going to be dreadful, so they don't even count.


----------



## Kaylo Mizuri (Feb 23, 2007)

La Pucelle Tactics and Phantom Brave


----------



## Koopa (Feb 25, 2007)

Gran(d)? Tourismo 64, the game included 3 of the worst tracks (out of 3) ever, added with 4 !!! of no good uncontrolable cars without any difference from one to the other, and was finished in less then an hour (master setting with 'bonus' aka same in mirror + reverse+ mirrorreverse)

One good thing about it, there where palmtrees in it, and since i finished the game the very same day i bought it, i was able to swap in thx to the store policy for a good game.


----------



## To be Determined (Mar 5, 2007)

Agreeing with Ahdkaw, Prince of Persia - Warrior Within was the biggest dissapointment in my game experience, with the combination of the bad controls and glitches he mentioned, there is also the terrible combat music that makes you want to put in earplugs and every time you see someone running at you sword drawn. Luckily the prince was redeemed in two thrones.


----------



## RidderMark (Mar 5, 2007)

Everyone keeps bringing up modern games, that while not perfect, I think were generally pretty good compared to some of the stinkers out there in the past. Anyone remember this game.....












Micheal Jackson's Moonwalker was IMO the worst game in history, shortly followed by any Barbie game, and the Aerosmith game. Just my 2 cents


----------



## TiwazTyrsfist (Mar 6, 2007)

Yeah, as mentioned above, *ET* holds the title for Worst Game Ever.

It was so bad that the original programmers have said that if they could, they would buy every still existing copy and burn them.

Also, any game where Luigi is the main character.  Mario games are awesome.  Luigi games suck much goat.


----------



## ColecoVisionist (Aug 26, 2007)

I challenge anyone to find a worse game than Air Lock for the Atari 2600. Awful controls, blockier than usual graphics, terrible gameplay. Luckily, it's over in a about two minutes when you beat the game.

Brett Weiss: Words of Wonder


----------

